# مساقط وقطاعات وواجهات مدارس ثانويه



## سنايدي المعماري (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته

اخوتي المهندسين العرب طلب مني بحث علي تقديمه عن المدارس الثانويه 

اتمنى من الجميع تقديم مايستطيعونه من قطاعات وواجهات ومساقط لمدارس في شتى انحاء العالم​


----------



## koman (31 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32778
مدرسة ثانوية ارجو ان تستفيد منها تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انصحك بتصفح هذا الموقع بحتوي على كثير من المدارسبجميع انواعها 
واكيد حتستفيدي منها 
design share.com 
الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد ناجى 2008 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عندى البحث دة كامل راسلنى على الايمال حتى استطيع ان ارسلة لك


----------



## عواس1 (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## هورامان (15 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
thanks
*


----------



## اهه (27 فبراير 2011)

مشروع جميل


----------



## حاتم المختار (8 أبريل 2011)

thanks for all


----------



## LOLIM (11 أبريل 2011)

*thanks for all*

*thanks for all*​


----------

